# Owner Sells 2022 Tesla Model 3 Long Range, Goes Back to Gas Car



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

https://www.autoevolution.com/news/owner-sells-2022-tesla-model-3-long-range-goes-back-to-gas-car-197746.html




Seems a lot of issues due to range anxiety and no quick charging/not enough charging stations.

Really who would need regenerative braking if one could charge quickly, cheaply and just about anywhere?

The future, just not quite ready yet, especially if one is trying to make money using their EV. Uptime is important as one doesn't have an idea of or when or where a customer will call.

So BACK OFF UBER! 😆


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Although a relatives Corolla hybred burnt to the ground, his fault not Toyota's. He went back to gas. I asked why ? He said, because everytime he took it in for service the dealer charged him twice because of both systems are separate on Hybreds.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Once I tried sweetened almond milk, but didn't like it and promptly went back to the unsweetened variety. 

How is one customer trying a car, not liking it, and then changing it for another newsworthy? Of course there are going to be some owners who don't like Teslas (or any car, or any product) for some reason or another. _"Also, this isn't the first case someone went back from an all-electric to a regular car."_, proclaims the article. Well, duh. No... of course it isn't.

All in all, a low-quality, pointless article.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

plug in hybrids are the best, but Are democrats going to ban those as well?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> https://www.autoevolution.com/news/owner-sells-2022-tesla-model-3-long-range-goes-back-to-gas-car-197746.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's one of the issues that was pissing me off, you need to drive the tesla model 3 like a hybird
(hyper mileage driving) to get close to the real renge, i can get 38 to 40 MPG in my lincoln MKZ - fu&k tesla.

tesla model = driving a high speed compact car (not really mid-size) that you can't really drive at hight speed
and get the renge at the same time.

and if i was to buy a EV car, i want a car that looks like a car inside and outside, not something out of a sci-fi movie,
and car has a lot of i am your mom and dad issues, drive one you will find out.


----------



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

The problem isn't just charging, the aluminum body and integrated battery are barely serviceable. In the event of a minor accident, only replacement. Repairs are very expensive. Insurance companies are not fools.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Tesla will crumble in coming years.

The reason people bought them wasn't because of eco reasons and saving money. (Who spends 60K to save money?) It's because they were "cool", the "next big thing", and more importantly, because they are "exclusive".

Other car makers have years of experience that when they bring it to EVs, will put Tesla to shame. (F150 Lightning vs Cybertruck vaporware.)

The brand cachet diminishes every year, and the wait for the "next big battery breakthough" (along with increasing electricity prices) will keep sane people from buying Tesla. My bet is that Ford/GM have the ability to deliver better product than Tesla, and they have an existing service network.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Four people in my neighborhood got Teslas... and only one kept it.. the others dumped it within a year.. but it really will depend on what people want / expect from a car. The one guy seems to love his though... driving up and down the hill like a god damn maniac....

One of the other 3 people got 4? teslas and replaced all his gas cars... he was the first to dump the teslas and had to buy new gas cars again lol 

Oddly... one of the people who dumped his Model 3 within a year later got some Mitsubishi plug in thing and appears to be holding onto that....


----------

